# Fragen zu Aktivkohle (Filter) kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus..



## ShubunkinFan (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier und habe ein paar Fragen zu Aktivkohle für den Teichfilter.

Da meine Fische (klassische Goldfische und __ Shubunkin) leider einen Bandwurmbefall hatten (vermutlich durch den __ Fischreiher der leider vor einiger Zeit bei mir am Teich war, denn der Teich besteht seit 10 Jahren und so etwas hatten sie noch NIE), habe ich sie medikamentös behandeln müssen, mit JBL Gyropond Plus.
Nun, da die Behandlung komplett abgeschlossen ist und sie wurmfrei sind, möchte ich über Aktivkohle filtern, um die Medikamentenrückstände aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Die Aktivkohle habe ich vor ein paar Tagen in der Tierhandlung gekauft, Zuhause angekommen habe ich aber bemerkt, dass absolut keine Gebrauchsanweisung beiliegt und auch im Internet habe ich nicht wirklich eine genaue Anleitung, wie man das benutzt gefunden. Deswegen bin ich gestern noch einmal zurück in die Tierhandlung und habe mich vom Verkäufer, der dort "Experte für Aquaristik und Teich" ist, beraten lassen.

Er hat mir erklärt, dass ich die Aktivkohle in einen Filterstrumpf geben soll und sie dann in den Filter legen soll. Ich habe einen Mehrkammernfilter und er meinte, es wäre am besten, wenn ich die Aktivkohle zu den Filterbällen lege. Seht ihr das auch so? Oder sollte ich sie doch lieber zu den Filterschwämmen legen?
Ich frage deshalb sicherheitshalber, weil mir der Verkäufer etwas gesagt hat, was mich etwas verunsichert hat, ob er wirklich Ahnung davon hat.. Ich habe ihn nämlich gefragt wie lange er schätzt, dass ich die Kohle drin lassen soll (weil sie ja nach einiger Zeit sozusagen "erschöpft" ist und nichts mehr aufnehmen kann und dann alle Giftstoffe wieder ins Wasser abgibt) Er hat gesagt, er würde sie 2 1/2 Monate drin lassen, ist das nicht VIEL zu lange?? Im Internet steht etwas von höchstens ein paar Wochen..

Meine 2. Frage ist:

Auf der Packung steht, man soll die Aktivkohle vor Gebrauch in lauwarmem Wasser abspülen. Ist auch so ziemlich das einzige was drauf steht, wie lange man das machen soll steht auch nirgends.
Wollte sie heute schon in den Filter geben und hab sie eben in dem Filterstrumpf unter lauwarmem Wasser abgespült. Zuerst war natürlich das ganze Wasser schwarz, aber selbst nach ca 20 min waren im Wasser im Waschbecken immer noch kleine schwarze "Teilchen". Deswegen und da es sowieso bald dunkel wurde habe ich mich heute nicht getraut die Kohle reinzugeben und dachte ich frag vorher lieber mal hier. Ist das normal so? Also dass selbst nach 20 min ständigem spülen noch immer so kleine Kohlepartikel aus dem Strumpf rauskommen? Ist das wirklich unbedenklich für die Fische wenn diese Teilchen mit ins Wasser kommen? Ich meine sie atmen ja aus dem Wasser.. Oder habe ich vielleicht doch zu kurz abgespült und das Wasser muss komplett klar sein? Der Filterstrumpf ist auf jeden Fall intakt..

Sorry für die eventuell doofen Fragen, aber ich habe noch nie Aktivkohle verwendet und kenne mich damit absolut nicht aus. Will halt auf Nummer Sicher gehen, damit meinen Fischen nichts passiert.

Wäre super dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, damit ich morgen endlich die Kohle in den Filter geben kann! Falls ich sonst irgendetwas wichtiges beachten muss, bitte sagt es mir 

Achja, der Teich hat ca 15. 000 Liter, falls das wichtig ist, wie lange ich die Kohle im Filter lassen kann..

Vielen Dank!

LG


----------



## Lion (6. Nov. 2016)

hallo 
ich persönlich habe die Aktivkohle in einem Strumpf in der letzten Filterkammer gelegt,
damit sie alle Medikamenten-Rückstände die sich auch evtl. in den versch. Kammern befinden abbaut.
- Du schreibst : ein paar Wochen,  also 2-3 Monate sind ja ein paar Wochen.
Die Aktivkohle wird in einem Eimer mit heißem Wasser hineingelegt, um sie zu aktivieren und nicht um sie zu reinigen.
-Eimer mit heißen Wasser befüllen, den Strumpf mit der Kohle kurze Zeit hineinlegen und anschließend in der letzten Filterkammer
oder falls kein Platz vorhanden ist, im Teich hängen.
Ich denke, reinigen kann man die Kohle nicht, da sie ja bis zum letzten Krümel schwarz bleibt.
Viel Erfolg und etwas falsch machen kannst Du eigentlich nicht.
VG. Leon

ps: ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob die Kohle jetzt noch bei den kalten Temperaturen ihre optimale Wirkung hat ?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Nov. 2016)

Moin,

alternativ kannst du einige Wasserwechsel machen um die Medikamente raus zu bekommen.


----------



## Lion (6. Nov. 2016)

Nachtrag:
bei 15000 ltr. spielt natürlich auch die Menge der Kohle eine Rolle, und nicht nur die Einsatzdauer.
Aber ich denke, der Verkäufer hat Dir, falls Du Ihm die Literzahl angegeben hast, die entsprechende Menge verkauft.


----------

